# Lola's First Birthday - The Video!



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Hi there
It was my little Lolly's Birthday on Thursday she was one years old. As I took loads of pics as usual I thought it was too much to put on so I made a video instead! lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgbDTOKsciw&feature=plcp


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely vid!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely, she's a beauty x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:bday: Lola 

What a gorgeous girl you really are

xxx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Gorgeous is she a jandaz puppy? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love love love that video! She is beautiful!


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Lola from her sister Lola. Loved the video. I've finally lost the plot and am getting another puppy. In four weeks. I hope she will be as lovely as our Lola's..


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

oooh Soosee I am so delighted for you, shall you be getting another cockerpoo? Then you shall have three gorgeous babies. Three is a good number. Evaclare yes little Lolly is a Jandez puppy xxx


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes I'm getting another cockerpoo. A brown and white girl. Completely different from our Lola's as she is an English show x miniature. My family think I am mad but Lola is such a dolly I just want another one!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

ooooh Soosee I am so happy for yu. What are you going to call your gorgeous little girl? I cannot wait to see the pics. Sorry please give your little Lola a belated Birthday kiss from her other Sister called Lola xxxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

arty2:arty2::bday::bday:arty:arty:
Hope you had a fab 1st Birthday Lola arty2:arty2::bday::bday:arty:arty:


----------



## DEBS (Aug 10, 2012)

*Jandaz pup too!*

Just looked at your video of your gorgeous little girl.
I have a little boy of similar colouring but Janice called him 'apricot'.
My sister in law has his 2 year old 'step sister' from an earlier Jandaz litter who is also classed as apricot but she's a creamy white colour??
I'm a little confused with the colourings but am so pleased with him whatever colour he ends up 
Indy had similar white patches on his chest and chin to your little Lola but they seem to be getting smaller.
Loved looking at your lovely video, she's obviously very special to you.


----------

